# What in the world is this?



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

http://youtu.be/oBeNGh0hvxg

I first noticed it on my Catmint. Then on my Vitex. The video doesn't show very good detail but it looks just like a bumble bee but longer. It couldn't be some sort of Hummingbird, could it? I swear it was a bee, just doesn't quite act like one. It looked like it had a fuzzy, yellow thorax. Any ideas? I've never seen one before.

Thanks, John


----------



## MCI (Mar 11, 2011)

My guess, Bumblebee Moth aka Snowberry Clearwing Moth.


----------



## Daniel Wasson (Jun 2, 2010)

A hummingbird moth is what it looked like to me too.

http://www.birds-n-garden.com/hummingbird_moths.html


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes, the hummingbird clearwing MOTH.
Here is one on my anise Hyssop last summer... http://youtu.be/Hrrng_k9Jc0
Aren't they wonderful?


----------



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow...those are so cool! I'm going to have to tell my neighbors! I love having such a natural yard full of plants for all the wonderful creatures to make themselves known to. And to think I was just planting for the honey bees. Now we get to enjoy moths, butterflies, bees, and hummingbirds. Thanks, for the info!

Thanks, John


----------

